# What's your dividend portfolio?



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

I've done lots of mutual funds, some stocks, and savings accounts. Recently become quite interested in dividend growth stocks. I'm young the opportunity of growth is quite interesting.

So I'm just wondering, what are your holdings of dividend "growth" paying stocks?

Right now I've got RY and SJR. I also have BP which I bought after oil spill. Seems like things are finally coming to a close on that. Dividend has already resumed - and will hopefully continue to increase.

I try to invest on the TSX mainly because I hate forex... but, I do hold some NASDAQ stocks.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's an article from yesterdays G&M on the topic...
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...tegy/dividend-growth-machines/article2357440/
I hold CDZ, FIE (funds), BNS, T, TRP and SLF, RY, as well as some ECA SU, BCE. 
There has been some news of late that dividend stocks are in bubble territory - do your DD in choosing. Good luck.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

My best performers so far have been REI.UN and IPL.UN. However both of them have reached historic highs now.


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

Keep in mind that when people list their dividend paying stocks we might have bought at lower prices than exist today, so we're not recommending them as good buys today, just what we happen to have.

Personally I've got BMO, BNS, CFX, CM, CPG, DH, ERF, FRU, PGF, PKI, RY, TD, and ZAR as pure dividends, HEE, HEF, HEP and HEX, albeit small amounts that I dipped my toe in with and out of which I'm only really happy with HEE, for returns that are part dividend, part capital gains, and a bit of return of capital, and then the REITS, which are mostly return on capital but nice yield, CAR-UN, CSH-UN, CUF-UN, CWT-UN, EXE-UN, PMZ-UN and REI-UN.


----------



## Mike59 (May 22, 2010)

Kaitlyn said:


> ...Recently become quite interested in dividend growth stocks. I'm young the opportunity of growth is quite interesting.


In your situation, capital gains "might" turn out to be your best bet.

Whether or not holding a basket of dividend payers would beat the TSX or S&P 500 index remains a subject of debate. One could choose various start-stop points in time to prove that dividend payers were superior to the index, but at other times they have not done so well.

Personally, I own zero dividend payers and only invest in index funds, preferably ones that don't pay dividends (like precious metals ETFs). Canadian couch potato has a great set of articles about "divdend myths", it's worth a read before you buy another individual stock.


----------



## rassmy (May 7, 2010)

Canadian holdings Blueship 
(BCE, BNS, TD, GWO, FTS, TRP, SJR.B, REI.UN)

Canadian small
(WJX, STB, PPL, ENF, PSN)

International 
(RDS.B , UN )


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

There is correlation between quality and dividends...makes investing easier...

OK ok Apple and Yellow Pages I know, but never the less I am always suspicious of why a company doesn't pay dividends if I am considering buying.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

The following are my holdings that pay dividends:

ADW
ACO.X
BMO
BNS
BCE
BBD.B
CAE
CM
ECA
EMP.A
GE
HSE
IGM
JNJ
MX
POW
RY
RUS
SNC
SU
T
T.A
TRP

The above are also 88% of my holdings. The other two stock positions used to pay dividends.

Regards,

hboy43


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

I have Acq, ipl, bns,clc,liq,d.un,Erf, xdv,Je, rei and Rci. Average I'm getting about 7% dividends, which is awesome IMO.


----------



## Kaitlyn (May 13, 2011)

There are so many dividend stocks I want to pick up right now, but despite planning to hold them for the long haul I just cannot get over the mental barrier of buying them at or very near their 52wk highs


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

hboy43 said:


> Hi:
> 
> The following are my holdings that pay dividends:
> 
> hboy43


You almost don't have US dividend payers (except JNJ and GE)...any particular reason why?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

gibor said:


> You almost don't have US dividend payers (except JNJ and GE)...any particular reason why?


I like to mostly keep to Canadian names for the dividend tax credit, and ease of following in the news. Plus many of the names in my portfolio have a moderate to considerable international presence. I would think MX for example would have Canadian sales < 10%.

hboy43


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Agf.b
bce 
rci.b
cm
ry
bmo
bns
su
trp
enb
cos
hse
cnr
xic


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

hboy43 said:


> I like to mostly keep to Canadian names for the dividend tax credit, and ease of following in the news. Plus many of the names in my portfolio have a moderate to considerable international presence. I would think MX for example would have Canadian sales < 10%.
> 
> hboy43


I see.... I keep almost all of my dividends US stocks in RRSP/LIRA. I have several include: PM, MO, KMB, PEP, COP, ABT, JNJ , T


----------



## CashMoney101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bmo, bns, fap, fts, nae, rei-un, t, ta, trp


----------



## MC25 (Mar 9, 2012)

I might post a thread on this…but since this is a dividend thread, Ill put it here too… what does everyone think of mREIT? Specifically looking at *AGNC*, 16% dividend yield. I know these are higher volatility stocks, but since its an agency REIT, the securities that are held are backed by the federal government. 

My only dividend stock right now is SLF.


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2011)

just starting my dividend portfolio, so far i have RY, BCE, REI.UN, IPL.UN.


----------



## gimme_divies (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been building a Dividend Growth Portfolio for my mom (registered account) since January 2011 (basically all stocks purchased in last 12 months) and have picked up a ton of great dividend stocks. I am probably over-diversified, but the goal is preservation of capital with dividend growth and so far the recipe is looking good. Here is my list:

Canadian: ACQ, BMO, BNS, FRU, FTS, GWO, HSE, REF.UN, REI.UN, SJR.B, SLF, T, TRP
American: ABT, ADP, AFL, CINF, COP, EV, EXC, HAS, INTC, JNJ, KMB, KO, MCD, MDT, MO, O, PEP, PG, PM, SCG, SYY, T, VZ, WAG

My average yield on cost is at 4.4%.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

A little, I would cut about a good dozen from that.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ove-dividend-growth-investing/article2368174/


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

gimme_divies

That is a great list of companies. Well done.


----------

